# Kidney failure in my 5 mo toy poodle. Thinking of switching to raw diet.



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey everyone. My dog's name is Yuki. She's only 3 lbs right now, her parents are around 6 lbs. Recently, she's been having small seizures (she shakes/jitters and falls over) however, it only lasts for about 1-2 seconds and she's completely fine and energetic otherwise. But obviously we took her to the vet. We had bloodwork done and they told us that she is having kidney failure and that it may be congenital. They also told us that her calcium and phosphorus levels were higher than normal. They also told us that we "could" come in for IV fluids to bring her levels down to normal, but I was wondering if we could do a "detox" and make some switches at home and see what happens and get another bloodtest in 2-4 weeks (if this is a horrible idea and we should just go to the vet for the IV fluids immediately then please tell me so, but the vet wasn't like "you HAVE to come in" when I talked to them). 

The thing is, she had her Coronavirus vaccine like 2 weeks ago and it really seems like that's when the seizures started happening (could just be coincidence). But we also started giving her the Science Diet wet food about 2 weeks ago so it's hard to pinpoint what the issue is or was (not that we're even sure that these 2 things could be part of the problem).

Anyway, she ate Bil-Jac dry kibble when we got her (she was around 10-weeks old when we got her). Then we started incorporating Science Diet small/toy puppy wet food. She rarely eats the dry kibble anymore. I don't know if it's the food that's doing it, but I want to do everything I can to make everything optimal for her and it seems like switching to a raw diet is the most beneficial thing for a dog.

Interestingly enough, (again, it might just be coincidence) I actually stopped giving her the Science Diet wet food (2 days ago) and it seems like her seizures have lessened, she used to have like 5 small seizures a day, but for the past day or so I've maybe seen maybe 1 (and it was even smaller than before). I've just been giving her some boiled chicken breast and thrown in some carrots and spinach.

She does like to bring in stuff from the backyard and chew on it (of course I throw them away as soon as I see it) so I was thinking maybe it could be toxic poisoning, but she is not lethargic, no diarrhea, no vomiting.

She is still very playful and eats well. I will be extensively reading the raw diet threads here.

Any advice or comments you have would be greatly appreciated. I'm quite new to having such a young sick dog... I have 2 adult toy dogs (one toy poodle and one Maltese) and both of them never had any health problems. So I'm very worried and, to be honest, quite depressed because of our new one.

I will be coming back to keep this post updated.

I apologize for the lengthy post, but thanks for reading.
ray: :ciao:


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

This is something way above my realm of knowledge and experience, but I wanted to say I'm so sorry you're going through this with your little puppy (who is absolutely adorable, btw). Must be extremely distressing.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you so much for your kind words. It is quite distressing. I really haven't been able to focus on anything other than her for the past 2 weeks. But at least now we have some kind of answer for why she was having the seizures and the frequency has lessened in the last couple days.


----------



## Jokerfest (Mar 23, 2017)

I am so sorry your baby is sick. I cant say if the diet change would help her or not as I've never dealt with kidney issues in dogs.
However if she was my dog I'd ask the vet if there was a specialist I could take her to and if your vet thinks the fluids would help her I'd be open to taking her in for them. Thats really troubling she's having issues so young. I'll keep you and your pup in my prayers tonight. :frown:


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I've only gone through kidney failure with a cat, not a dog, but from my quick research it looks like it's very similar. He absolutely needed IV fluids in order to get through it. Personally I would recommend doing the fluids, though if she's acting normal then you might be alright to wait. Did you discuss any other treatments with your vet? Did you ask what might happen if you skip the IV fluids? You don't want to be going off of what the vet seemed to think in this situation - make sure that you ask very specific questions so you're on the same page. 

You say she's not lethargic and is eating and drinking normally. Are her kidneys in active failure right now, or is she just at risk for that? If her kidneys have actually failed, then that's a very serious medical issue.

Personally I've never heard of seizures being linked to food (though nutrition is important for overall health). Diet is important for kidney health, though. You will find differing recommendations about protein levels - some will say low protein diets are better, others will contradict that - but the main thing is that any protein you do give needs to be very easy to digest. The more important thing to look out for in damaged kidneys is phosphorous levels. From my research, this is primarily associated with bone, not meat. 

Commercial kibbles tend to contain a lot of phosphorous because they often include bone meal and the like. Kidneys are designed to filter out toxins, so you want your puppy eating things that are pure, high-quality, and easy to digest. High-quality canned foods, home-cooked meals, and raw can all work, but if you do raw you'll want to do a ton of research on raw diets for kidney dogs particularly. There will be certain things that are recommended for conventional raw diets that are too kidney-unfriendly for your puppy. I would put a stop to any eating of leaves, sticks, etc. - don't let her out of your sight around them if they're too tempting for her right now. 

IV or not, you also want to make sure your puppy is getting lots of fluids. Including liquid with her meals is a great way to do that - either look for wet foods with lots of gravy, or directly add water to her food.

Good luck! This sounds like a lot to be dealing with in such a young puppy.  I hope you can work closely with your vet on treatment for these issues.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Jokerfest said:


> I am so sorry your baby is sick. I cant say if the diet change would help her or not as I've never dealt with kidney issues in dogs.
> However if she was my dog I'd ask the vet if there was a specialist I could take her to and if your vet thinks the fluids would help her I'd be open to taking her in for them. Thats really troubling she's having issues so young. I'll keep you and your pup in my prayers tonight. :frown:


Thank you very much for the support. Yes, we were quite alarmed as well. But the vet told me that kidney failures are often temporary (as long as it isn't chronic or severely damaged). And they did say that they knew of specialists as well if we were to go that route. I just thought I should gather some information before talking to the vet again. Maybe see if someone had a similar experience or something.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

There is condition in dogs with the symptoms that you describe

https://www.vetary.com/dog/condition/hyperphosphatemia

I would get a second opinion asap instead of waiting


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

lisasgirl said:


> I've only gone through kidney failure with a cat, not a dog, but from my quick research it looks like it's very similar. He absolutely needed IV fluids in order to get through it. Personally I would recommend doing the fluids, though if she's acting normal then you might be alright to wait. Did you discuss any other treatments with your vet? Did you ask what might happen if you skip the IV fluids? You don't want to be going off of what the vet seemed to think in this situation - make sure that you ask so you're on the same page.
> 
> You say she's not lethargic and is eating and drinking normally. Are her kidneys in active failure right now, or is she just at risk for that? If her kidneys have actually failed, then that's a very serious medical issue.
> 
> ...


The vet only offered the IV fluids. But they did tell me that they knew of specialists that I could go see.

I also wondered "why the seizures?" because it seems weird that kidney failure would cause seizures. 

Thanks for giving me questions to ask the vet, it was exactly what I needed. I'll also be specific and ask if kidney failure can cause seizures. I just assumed that it did, since that was the whole reason we went to the vet in the first place. But I guess it could actually be 2 completely different problems. -sigh- I'm just trying to look on the bright side because the past 2 days she's been good. 

Thank you very much for all the great advice. Really appreciate it.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

No problem! I'm not a vet, but I would guess that there's something happening that's causing both the seizures and the kidney failure, not that one's causing the other. That's just a guess though based on what I've seen/heard with the two conditions. If you can afford it, the specialist would be a great idea.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

twyla said:


> There is condition in dogs with the symptoms that you describe
> 
> https://www.vetary.com/dog/condition/hyperphosphatemia
> 
> I would get a second opinion asap instead of waiting


That sounds very much like what she's experiencing. I will make an appointment with another doctor.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I sm not sure what kind of specialist you should look for someone who specialzes in kidney disorders and or I would start by calling a veterinary college I know they have a larger knowledge base


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Great advice, Twyla. Perhaps UC San Diego or UC Davis for a referral?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I know how worried you must be. Prayers that you get a clear diagnosis from the vet, including a recommended diet forward. Cyber hugs from Houston.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Your toy is adorable - so sorry that you are going through these problems. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Great advice about the veterinary college. I'll take that into consideration.

As for right now...
I just scheduled an appointment for an IV fluid treatment. Going to ask a lot of questions when I go (tomorrow morning). I'm also going to try and get a copy of her bloodwork and take it to a another doctor for a second opinion.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

twyla said:


> I sm not sure what kind of specialist you should look for someone who specialzes in kidney disorders and or I would start by calling a veterinary college I know they have a larger knowledge base


UC Riverside (closest to me) has a veterinary department. If I did give them a call... what do I ask about specifically? Do I just tell them Yuki's medical history? I've never called a University for something like this so I'm a bit lost (I didn't even know Universities handled case-by-case situations).


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

make a call explaining your pup's symptoms, if they cannot help ask for a referral to a vet that can 

if not I did this myself searching for a veterinary opthamologist that I needed to see that day with my senior dog, there was fear she would lose an eye, I started at 8 am and called 10 vet eye docs within a 3 hr driving distance I did well and got an appointment within a couple hours

[URL="http://find.vetspecialists.com/search_results?page=1&ttid=2&tid=9&location_value=Riverside%2C+CA%2C+United+States&adm_lvl_1_sn=CA&country_sn=US&location_type=locality&swlat=33.872517&nelat=34.01951409999999&swlng=-117.52388200000001&nelng=-117.27517399999999&lat=33.9533487&lng=-117.3961564&faddress=Riverside%2C+CA%2C+USA&place_id=ChIJu330f9-m3IAR6ApeEwXXofc"]http://find.vetspecialists.com/search_results?page=1&ttid=2&tid=9&location_value=Riverside%2C+CA%2C+United+States&adm_lvl_1_sn=CA&country_sn=US&location_type=locality&swlat=33.872517&nelat=34.01951409999999&swlng=-117.52388200000001&nelng=-117.27517399999999&lat=33.9533487&lng=-117.3961564&faddress=Riverside%2C+CA%2C+USA&place_id=ChIJu330f9-m3IAR6ApeEwXXofc[/URL]

try internal medicine small animal specialist for some who specializes in kidney for a listings near you and start calling.



----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am sorry you are gping through this with your tiny puppy. Maybe I missed it but did the vet consider hypoglycemia as the cause of the seizures ? If the type of food is affecting her seizures, it might have to do with the sugar content in it.

Is the breeder helping you ? Does she think this might be the cause ? Hypoglycemia is very common in puppies of small breeds, which is why caring breeders of toy breeds usually don't let their puppies go before 12 weeks of age.

Emergency Treatment for Hypoglycemia & Seizures in Dogs | Dog Care - The Daily Puppy


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

My breeder is a very caring breeder and let me have his puppies before 12 weeks of age.


I'm very sorry you're facing this with your puppy. It is very sad. I don't know about the vaccine but am very suspicious of vaccines. Some are necessary but they are a double edged sword in some cases. But that is just my feeling, not absolute fact.

Some say a lower protein diet is the way to go. But some of the latest science that I've read says that it's not the protein but the phosphorus or maybe it was potassium...I forget. But anyhow, higher protein was shown in some studies to be helpful. Who knows? They're always changing their minds anyhow. 

I think a veterinary college is a good way to go. See if you can get in to see a nephrologist, if there is such a thing for dogs. I do hope something can be done to help your poor adorable puppy. But it looks pretty grim, doesn't it. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I'll take a moment to chime in a little bit. While your puppy may seem to be in a dire situation at the moment I think it probably would not hurt to look into a food change, maybe to something with higher protein and low glycemic index. Merrick canned foods are labeled with a sticker stating they are a lower glycemic index food.

Years ago a friend of mine took in an 11 month old lab mix who was being neglected. Tied to a tree with seldom any food and water. A friend of Tom's witnessed the abuse and basically stole the dog and gave it to him....I do not advocate theft. 

When Tom got him and began feeding him regularly and providing good loving care, Shadow gained weight and began to look much better, but for the first two years Tom had him he had regular seizures, often daily. He was being fed a grocery store brand of food, Purina, I think. Tom did not know any better. He thought it was good food. 

When he moved to Colorado and met the ladies who ran the feed store he became educated about better food. He changed Shadow to a very high quality kibble with all natural ingredients, grain free, and a much higher protein level. The change was miraculous. Shadow went from daily seizures to having one or two seizures per year. I know this is anecdotal information, not scientific, but it has to be that the food made some sort of change That his body responded to. Shadow was a loving dear boy and lived to age 13.

I wish you luck with your pupoy. He is really cute!

Here is a link to yhe Merrick canned foods. If you don't want to change to raw right away this might be something to try right away. And feed several very small meals per day. http://www.merrickpetcare.com/dogs/products?categorySort=1&cat1=6&cat2=4&cat3=8


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone for all the informative advice and good thoughts. I have tried calling and e-mailing the breeder, but they have yet to respond.

Small update: We just dropped her off at the vet for a 3 day IV treatment. It sounds like a long time, but the technician explained that it's really just drop off day (today), tomorrow, and the day we pick her up so that eased our minds a little bit. At first we were like "wow... 3 days..." because it seemed like a really long time. What really irked me was that they have no overnight staff, but it's not like Yuki had surgery or anything so I feel like she'll be okay. I will of course be calling about her tomorrow (but they said that they would be calling me). And I will of course look for a vet that has an overnight staff if we do have any kind of surgery that requires overnight stay.

They did explain that the kidney failure could be temporary, but the fact that she's so young indicates something is weird so that I should really look into it, which I will going forward. And the technician was "pretty sure" that it wasn't any kind of poisoning based on the numbers (although she did say that it's hard to be 100% sure from the bloodwork).

And she officially hasn't had a seizure for the past 2-3 days, but now I can't keep my eye on her for the next 2-3 days which worries me a little bit.

They did recommend switching her diet so that is what I will be doing and we'll see from there. And if that doesn't seem to help then eventually I will have to look into these specialists.

It's just really odd to me that she acts completely normal. She's still energetic and eats well. But I guess internal problems doesn't really affect behavior?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the update. Well, it sounds like there may be some promise here. I sure do hope so. There may be some more investigating needed to find out the cause. I'll be keeping her and you in my thoughts. Keep us posted and lots of good vibes heading your way.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Little update:
We picked up Yuki from the vet today. She is acting normal which is a huge relief. The vet suggested (and gave us) the Hill Prescription Diet Kidney Care wet food (which is ironic as I thought the Science Diet canned food was part of the problem). 

The vet did say that, since she is still a puppy, the food that they gave us won't be enough for her. And that complicates things a little bit so I contacted a veterinary nutritionist and waiting to hear back. 

We'll see how this plays out. Hopefully a kidney sensitive high quality diet will do the trick... so fingers are crossed. We'll be going in for another blood test in 2~4 weeks (depends on the result of her last blood test, which will be available this Monday). And in 2~4 weeks if her blood levels are high again then there is something seriously wrong with her kidney and will be time to get in touch with a specialist.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How does she seem to be feeling today? Any changes? I'm just so worried about her. And you. You must be so anxious. I do hope she's doing all right until you hear from the nutritionist. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Aw, I don't want anyone else to worry... but, really, thank you so much for the thoughts.

Haven't heard back from the breeder, but I did hear back from the nutritionist... they suggested we go see a holistic veterinarian and suggested some kidney health supplements (but we already have medication so I might look into this a bit later when the medications are done). *Does anybody have experience with holistic doctors by the way? Any advice regarding that would be really useful.*

She is acting perfectly normal which is reassuring. She is eating well, playing well, no vomiting, no diarrhea. She does pee often, but that's how it is with a bad kidney.

Still no concrete answers regarding the cause. The most recent blood test shows that her BUN level is still quite high (double the recommended amount - it WAS about triple the amount) and her creatinine levels were still a bit high - she is at around 1.9 (used to be 2.9) and the recommended levels are between .5 and 1.6 so it still needs to be lower. Doctor also said that the creatinine levels are more important than the BUN levels.

They want us to come in for subcutaneous fluid injections every other day until about 10 days when we'll do another blood test. The doctor says it's highly likely that her levels will go back to normal which was good to hear, but then again... it could go up again after all the treatments (and as I mentioned before, this will be when we look into the specialists).


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm glad that things are improving! If going to the vet is inconvenient (or if it stresses her out), sometimes they'll train you to give the fluids yourself and you can do it at home. That's what we did with my cat who had kidney issues. It might be worth looking into if it's something you're willing to do. If not, of course, treatment at the vet is a good thing. 

Here's hoping her levels continue to improve!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

"Holistic" is a very broad term. I've met great holistic vets and vets who I would describe as shamans, so it depends on what they're promoting. Homeopathy and Chinese medicine are hard passes for me.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Hope you are holding up ok, it's so worrying. I feel your concern about leaving your baby at a clinic that doesn't have overnight caregivers. I have refused to do that in the past with more than one dog, and they have always accommodated me in the end. I don't really care what they think about me... It's a little disturbing that your breeder hasn't responded to you yet, has she been responsive in the past? We all have fingers and paws crossed for you here, keep us updated.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I hope she'll be okay. I'm glad she feels pretty okay today but something is probably not quite right with how her kidneys are removing waste. What was her GFR? Well, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Hey everyone. So it's been about 10 days from my last update, but that's because nothing really has changed. We had another blood test yesterday and it shows that the levels are still high (but no where near as high as the first blood test). BUN level dropped by 7, but creatinine levels increased by .3

As I mentioned before, I'm talking to a nutritionist and they recommended some supplements (3 different ones that supposedly work together), but my vet said that she shouldn't take one of them because it had calcium in it (and her calcium levels are still a bit high). So I asked about just using the 2 other ones (because the doctor did approve those).

We also have to administer subcu fluids every day now (*heavy sigh* - I really hate doing it, but I have to) and will have another blood test in 2 weeks. I think I'm gonna have to look into a specialist... I really want to know the exact reason why it's happening, but maybe that's just wishful thinking and she just has a "bad kidney"

Funny thing is, I also have a bad kidney (my creatinine levels were over, but not my BUN levels) and there's no real reason for it... maybe it's similar... I dunno. Feeling kinda hopeless now, but it's only been 2 weeks since her first IV treatment so it's still a bit early I guess.

I'll be back with some more news... hopefully good news.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Liz said:


> "Holistic" is a very broad term. I've met great holistic vets and vets who I would describe as shamans, so it depends on what they're promoting. Homeopathy and Chinese medicine are hard passes for me.


What should I be looking for other than homeopathy and Chinese medicine?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you and your baby are still going through this :'( It is extremely distressing not only when their numbers aren't good or they're ill, but not knowing the cause. I do think a canine nephrologist is the way to go. Many hugs to you and Yuki :love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so sorry your supposed fun filled puppy days have been fraught with serious health concerns. I am a strong advocate of seeing a specialist. One and done. They get to the root of the problem quickly. We are fortunate to have a lot of specialists in Houston, but we also have Texas A&M Vet School down the road. The university has an affiliated clinic. If you don't have specialist options, I would be headed to the Vet school clinic.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry you're still having trouble. I hope things improve soon!

For me, when I look at holistic vets, I want to make sure that they have traditional veterinary training in addition to any other services they offer. It's good to be open-minded, but they should still know stuff with scientific backing.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Finally back for an update, but the news is not good.

We went to a specialist and had an ultrasound and it looks like her kidneys are poly-cystic and haven't fully developed (it is congenital). The prognosis was for 2 years, but like with many cases, it could be longer (god forbid it be shorter).

The doctor said that a transplant surgery would be the only option, but even that is a bit iffy. The surgery is expensive in itself, but the aftercare is very expensive as well. Not only that, but apparently the success rate (although getting better), is still in a vague area. And the fact that her body could reject the donor kidney is a problem as well.

I've tried contacting the breeder again, but of course they are not returning my messages. And I'm not the type to go knocking on their door. I admit, it is my fault... I was naive and didn't do my research completely and didn't go to any reputable breeder nor was I given any type of health guarantee. The nurse at the vet told me that they were probably a horribly run puppy mill (breaks my heart). I was told not to blame myself for what's happening to her, but it's still very hard.

We've been grieving (which is probably why I haven't come here to post), but we've accepted it and just trying to enjoy her now. I just want her to live as long and as happy as she can. She is still acting the same. You wouldn't know she was a sick girl... she's playful and happy as ever. Eating well. We still give her medication every day. Azodyl (probiotic), Aluminum Hydroxide (phosphate binder), fiber, and fish oil.

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers. I am actually looking to purchase a 2nd toy poodle, this time with thorough research and recommendations and health guarantees. This forum has taught me a lot. Thank you.

If you want (you don't have to)... you can check out Yuki on Instagram instagram.com/yukithetoypoodle

I also think we're gonna go see a canine nutritionist and see if we can do anything about her diet to prolong her life. Right now I'm feeding her a homemade kidney diet along with the Hill's Prescription K/D wet food.

We've also considered going to a nephrologist (kidney specialist) to see what they say, but I'm wondering if it would even be worth it? I feel like they'd give us the same prognosis.

Thank you for reading and keeping up with this journey and sending us all the love. I'll probably come back to update, but the news will either be really good (ie. if she pushes past 2 years of age) or really bad. Much love to all of you :hug: :love2:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Bless your heart! You have a solid and very sad prognosis. Enjoy every good day with your little one. I know there will be many ahead. Nobody gets through life without a few mistakes. Texas sized hugs your way.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you for updating us, and I am sorry the news is not good. I am so impressed at your commitment to making the most of the time she has with you. I hope your sweet girl has some good days ahead- enjoy the ones you do have ❤


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm so sorry, this is a sad outcome but it does help to have a definite diagnosis so you can work on the best diet and treatment to keep Yuki feeling well as long as possible.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Your update is so sad..........but knowing how much you love your little one I know you are doing your best for Yuki and everyday will be Yuki's happiest because of the love and caring! Do join us more often and share Yuki with us.......this is a good place to put memories of funny incidents and the happy moments you share! Of course we want lots of pictures! GBY!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry, p00dley  I am just in love with your little baby, and I too admire the commitment you've given her to help her live her life in comfort and happiness. Bless you. Please do keep us posted on her. I love your Instagram page. Hugs and love to you and Yuki! :love2:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so very sorry. Remember that she is oblivious to the grief and anxiety - she is loved and happy, and as MollyMuiMa says, that makes every day the best day.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry your baby is sick. You have done so much for her already. She is very lucky to have you as parents. Enjoy her as much as you can, and don't feel guilty. I don't know how any human could have done more for her. Hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am very sorry to hear your news is so poor. I wish you as many days of joy with your little sweetie as possible. Don't feel guilty about her origins. Instead your story is a chance for other folks to understand why they want to research their breeder. You may help others.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I am so sad to hear this. Yuki is such a cutie and she really lucked out to have you with her. How does she feel on a daily basis? Is she in pain or pretty happy?


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

POOdley, how I wish there was something, somewhere that could cure Yuki’s condition. Having had a previous dog facing a similar prognosis as Yuki, I can tell you this. Yuki will surprise you. She will continue to surprise you. Some days you will wonder if her diagnosis was nothing more than a bad dream. 

Everything that is humanly possible to do, you are doing for her. There is no guilt here ... only the love of a beautiful little girl who turns it around and magnifies it by 100%. 

Dogs teach us many things. Sometimes its a long life journey and sometimes its not. But, whether we like it or not, we do learn from them and we never forget.


----------



## p00dley (Dec 2, 2016)

Liz said:


> I am so sad to hear this. Yuki is such a cutie and she really lucked out to have you with her. How does she feel on a daily basis? Is she in pain or pretty happy?


She doesn't seem to be in any pain at all... there's maybe a day out of the week (or 1 day every 2 weeks) where she doesn't want to eat, but that's about it. (Having said that, I am worried about when she'll start feeling/showing pain).



Bevvie said:


> POOdley, how I wish there was something, somewhere that could cure Yuki’s condition. Having had a previous dog facing a similar prognosis as Yuki, I can tell you this. Yuki will surprise you. She will continue to surprise you. Some days you will wonder if her diagnosis was nothing more than a bad dream.
> 
> Everything that is humanly possible to do, you are doing for her. There is no guilt here ... only the love of a beautiful little girl who turns it around and magnifies it by 100%.
> 
> Dogs teach us many things. Sometimes its a long life journey and sometimes its not. But, whether we like it or not, we do learn from them and we never forget.


Bevvie, thank you for the loving and extremely kind words... I will keep it in my heart :love2:


----------

